# 23" 6.1 lb saugeye! new pb



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

saugeyefisher, yak-on, and i put in a cold few hours tonight, yak left early. this fat mama came on a stickbait, my second deadsticking saugeye ever!! thanks to bobby(saugeyefisher) and aj(acklak7) for the suspending tips... Bobby didnt go home skunked though, A sugar swim bait took the 16"











my last pb was 23" and guestimated at around 5.5lbs.. was much skinnier than this fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What a feeder pig. NICE !!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Fat beauty!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ha i didnt think u weree going to make it to bed until u posted a pic of that fatty! I think my fingers are still stiff from last nite,it got cold! Gonna try an get back out after i take my kid to the zoo to see the wildlites.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice buckeye beauty.great job,kudos on the pb.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice fish indeed, did she slam the bait or was it the classic tick, also what stick bait did she hit im betting clown. That has been produceing for me as of late but nothing like her. Congrats.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

He was throwing a white xrap with a little orange on the neck of the bait. Not sure how it hit him though but it was pullin some good drag!!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

How was the ice build up last night, I switched over to the mono yesterday had no issues if youre out tonight I will come over to that side of the lake this eve or early morning as the post suggest.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

had a little at the very end of the night when temps were getting down to 27ish...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats sweet fish. Got 8 last night but none that size maybe tonight.


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

Good job what water were they caught.I'm thinking of a trip to buckeye or indian tonight.buckeye is long drive and indian is close,but last trip to buckeye hooked a monster that pulled off.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Murky not dirty... Maybe 6-8" visibility, caught off a point


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrat's on your personal best. I lost a pig at Alum yesterday. Never got to see it and didn't get another bite. Vibes jigged vertical.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work! I wanted to get out last night but didn't make it.
Possibly be out tonight late after some of those hawgs.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice Fish......looks like there's no bait left.....She obviously ate it all.....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> Nice Fish......looks like there's no bait left.....She obviously ate it all.....


Actually not a huge stomach in this one or lots of shad like I've seen in others. Had egg sacks in it as thick as a pop can though


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Fish! Congratulations!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Going out tonight after dinner in search of some hogeyes!! Funny i would rather catch 1 very large fish then i would ahundered 15-20 inch fish. dont get me wrong i love gettin into #s but that one hogg would sure feel good right about now. I havent broken the 22-23 inch mark this yr, but plenty up to that size. LOL maybe tonight will be the night!!!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice going stratos. That is a pig. 

I been catching some numbers on swimbaits. 

Last Sunday, I was at Senecaville and got this 20". 










From the Ohio River, I caught 7 eyes friday night in about an hour. Here are a couple. 


















And, tonight, I got my first Alum ski. No pic cause he liked my pink swim too much!!!

I am finding transparent colors work better in clearer water, and something darker in murky waters.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

UGH, haven't got a fat girl yet this fall, I gotta get over there soon....Im jelly 

And you've gone from 0 to hero in just under two months - good read for anyone struggling with catching eyes. Shows how dedication, hard work and some good info from some great guys can really pay off. - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=185776&page=2


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> UGH, haven't got a fat girl yet this fall, I gotta get over there soon....Im jelly
> 
> And you've gone from 0 to hero in just under two months - good read for anyone struggling with catching eyes. Shows how dedication, hard work and some good info from some great guys can really pay off. - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=185776&page=2


True story bro, I've forwarded that link already to a couple guys struggling... I stopped focusing on the people around me, and paying attention to the water, bait, and throwing lures I'm confident in and its paid off.. happy fishing all, I've git vacation from wed-sunday this week, ill either be catching fish or freezing to death out there..lol


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish - Congrats!


----------

